# Crankshaft position sensor



## م.محمود جمال (7 أبريل 2009)

Crankshaft Position Sensor 
(CP or CKP) A sensor ring with lobes which sends information concerning the precise position of the crankshaft so that accurate ignition timing can be achieved.
حساس عمود الكرنك
يعطى اشارة بعدد لفات الكرنك وايضا اتزان عمود الكرنك
http://www.matarawy.net/m/show.php?main=1&id=2978


----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 أبريل 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 أبريل 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 أبريل 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 أبريل 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 أبريل 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 أبريل 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 أبريل 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 أبريل 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 أبريل 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 أبريل 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 أبريل 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 أبريل 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 أبريل 2009)




----------



## laha3330 (18 أبريل 2010)

مجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرآ لك اخي مهندس محمود


----------



## mohie (10 يناير 2012)

ارجو حذف الموضوع ده لان اللينك لا يعمل


----------



## emadlaith (10 يناير 2012)

بالتوفيـــــق


----------



## saad_srs (10 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------

